# Additional Armrests



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

We have just a purchased a Autocruise Starfire EL and would like to add additional armrests R/H drivers side , L/H passenger side.I have tried Peugeot £81 each , Autocruise have non left . Any ideas where I can look for some please ? wallis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Arm rests*

Hi

There is a firm that fits these - I think it might be Malvern Leisure???

I contacted such a firm last year about fitting additional arm rests to my Fiat/Swift. It was more than complicated as the seats had lumbar adjustment.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Arm rests*

Hi

I was half right with the name of the firm......see link below

Arm rest topic

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

wasn't there an EU directive thingy prohibiting outside armrests, because they might stop you from abandoning a vehicle quickly in the effect of an accident. I was quite surprised to find my new van had twin armrests. But is is french and they know how to treat the EU! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Arm rests*

Hi

I have twin arm rests on the Fiat/Swift. I am certain the vehicle is fully compliant with all regulations etc as Swift seem very on the ball with all such matters.

Russell

PS - it is a heck of a lot more comfortable when driving with twin arm rests too


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi . Thanks for all your replies on Armrests.I have contacted Wynern Accessories Now £125 per armrest fitted by them.They have to strip the seat then weld a plate on as 2006 models do not have plates on both sides. Nothing back yet from Malvern Leisure ,I think I will call on my way to Spain Thanks again wallis


----------

